# Router attachment for dewalt 7740 powershop radial arm saw



## Corne (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a router attachment for a dewalt 7740 powershop radial arm saw. Does anyone know what I can do to find one?

Kind regards!

Corne


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Corne really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## papercut (May 13, 2009)

I've never heard of a router mounted to a Radial Arm Saw. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Corne; welcome!
I also have an old 7740...you'll be lucky to find replacement parts, never mind accessories.
I just pray that nothing (else) breaks on mine.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...enjoy the forums


----------



## Bob and Bernie Bob (Feb 15, 2014)

I am curious as well as to what you want to accomplish. 

I can think of a couple of ways you could build a jig depending on how you intend to use it.

Bob


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Greetings from a fellow 7740/740 owner. There is a power take off point at the back end of the motor armature, as you would know. According to the instruction manuals it can be used for drilling or routing. 

The issue is it needs a chuck with an odd mounting fitting that hasn't been produced since 1970 or thereabouts. I have been looking for bits in US and Oz for more than ten years and never seen one of these chucks listed anywhere but the DeWalt/B&D Accessory catalogue.

A second is the speed of the take off, being direct drive off the armature, it runs around 2800 RPM in 50Hz countries or 3300 RPM in 60Hz countries, so is generally way too slow for router bits and way to fast for medium to large drilling. Some contemporary brands of RAS had a power takeoff that was geared up from the armature and could get to about 10KRPM, but again the adaptor is a very rare accessory. Other saws used a faster universal motor geared down to drive the the blade, and had a faster direct drive PTO.

I have seen articles where people have mounted a mid size (1000-1200W) router on an outrigger attached to the motor housing so it can be set to do compound (mitre + bevel) work. Can't recall whether this was on a 7740 or a contemporary rival but it can be done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corne said:


> Hi, I am looking for a router attachment for a dewalt 7740 powershop radial arm saw. Does anyone know what I can do to find one?
> 
> Kind regards!
> 
> Corne


Fellow member and jig making specialist Bob, (Bobj3) has made one for his DeWalt RAS. I'm sending him a message and am sure that he will respond.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this maY HELP MAKE YOUR OWN..

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/2742-will-my-old-router-do-job.html

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/2818-hey-bobi3-ras-router-mounting.html


see many pictures pf it in my uploads

==


----------

